# Who carries good handbags under $40?



## hairbands4ever (Feb 7, 2010)

Besides eBay, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not looking for anything unique, trendy or traditional is what I go for. I switch way too often to spend much on any single bag!

TIA!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 7, 2010)

Forever 21
The GAP
Urban Outfitters
Wet Seal

Dont be afraid of the sales racks in most stores.


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 7, 2010)

Try Ebags.com as an option. They usually have decent sales on bags, with additional percentage off too.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Feb 7, 2010)

target for me... Love them!


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 8, 2010)

I've bought my last few bags at Payless


----------



## krijsten (Feb 8, 2010)

I love getting my bags from Aldo. haha.


----------



## funkychik02 (Feb 8, 2010)

15DOLLARSTORE.COM - Designer Junior Apparel for $15 for less!


----------



## hairbands4ever (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the great ideas ladies!


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 8, 2010)

I really lik Aldo for inexpensive bags. Especially if you have an Aldo Clearance Store near you....50% off everything!!!!!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 8, 2010)

i have found cute bags at payless, too.. but i would say target, they have cute stuff and the quality is pretty good. i also found great buys at kohls.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 8, 2010)

Macy's has some pretty good deals sometimes when they have clearance+additional coupons. I have found bags for $20-30.


----------



## yupitzTara (Feb 8, 2010)

Aldo has nice purses, and there's always some that are on sale that are like $20.  You can also try burlington coat factory.  I've gotten a nice brown bag from there for $20.  hope this helped...


----------



## cindiaz (Feb 8, 2010)

I saw some pretty bags at New York & Co. and they were less than $40.00 dlls.


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 9, 2010)

tj maxx and marshalls. u can find the best brand name bags for $40 if u shop on the right day. also hit the clearance racks everywhere u go! u never know what u'll find for a killer price.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 9, 2010)

in the uk we have tk max (i think your version is tj max!) and i always find some lovely bags at very low prices there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also do you have any kind of discount outlet near you? if you did check out the discount department stores - another great place to check out!


----------



## hairbands4ever (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks again ladies! You're all so very helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually have never been in an Aldo! Just used their store locator and there is one at the mall that's ~10 minutes from my house (same one Sephora's in...woo-hoo!) - sweet! As soon as Snowmaggedon '10, Part II goes away I'm definitely going!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Feb 9, 2010)

Target, Kohls, TJ Maxx or Ross Dress for Less.

I actually got a really cute bag for $19.99 last night at Ross. It's a Nine West and it's very roomy and very soft and light. I hate bags that are heavy. By the time you load them up, they kill your arms.


----------

